# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Viveros e Invernaderos  invernaderos ,para cultivos de flores ,camarones ,secadores solares etc

## innovagroperu

Somos una empresa lider en el diseño ,construccion de invernaderos para todo los cultivos
como: floricultura ,secadores solares ,camaroneras ,tomates ,etc   www.innovacionagricola.com
telefonos 054-342158
celulares 964173112-964893804
NEXTEL 122*8699Temas similares: Invernaderos informaciom instalacion invernaderos diseño constrcuucion de viveros e invernaderos Invernaderos Produce evalúa repoblar camarones en ríos del país ante repunte de gastronomía peruana en el mundo

----------


## innovagroperu

Para poderte ayudar a la construccion de invernaderos por favor especificar que cultivo piensas establecer y lugar de acuerdo a eso te puedo ayudar gracias  
Innovagritec  www.innovacionagricola.com
tel  -54 -342158
cel 964893904 
cel

----------

